# Minot Archery Ranges



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Anyone know anything about archery ranges in the Minot area. I'm in Minot for the summer and need to practice!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Here you go..

http://www.geocities.com/sourisvalleybowmen/page.html


----------

